# per a descobrir ¿-ne?



## replicante7

Hola a todos:
Mi duda de hoy es que "me suena" que falta un pronombre después de "descobrir" en este texto:



> El Roserar Cervantes es, en definitiva, un passeig pels sentits de la vista i l'olfacte, amb les roses com a protagonistes. Un altre dels jardins i espais verds de Barcelona per a descobrir.


Siempre me ayudáis. Gracias.


----------



## gvergara

Mientras algún nativo te responde, ¿qué grupo nominal o sustantivo reemplazaría este pronombre, según tú? A mí me parece que no es necesario.


----------



## replicante7

gvergara said:


> ¿qué grupo nominal o sustantivo reemplazaría este pronombre, según tú? A mí me parece que no es necesario.



Gracias, gvergara. Es cierto que esa pregunta mía está incompleta. Aclaro:

Yo, que tiendo a la equivocación (es mejor tener esto presente), escribiría: 
descobrir-ne 
para sustituir
dels jardins i espais verds de Barcelona


----------



## ursu-lab

replicante7 said:


> Gracias, gvergara. Es cierto que esa pregunta mía está incompleta. Aclaro:
> 
> Yo, que tiendo a la equivocación (es mejor tener esto presente), escribiría:
> descobrir-ne
> para sustituir
> dels jardins i espais verds de Barcelona



Hola Replicante! 
No, no cal el "-ne" perquè allò que s'ha de descobrir ja surt a la frase i la presència del pronom és inútil i fins i tot errònia.


Un altre dels jardins = un jardín *más*
per a descobrir = por descubrir


Aquest "per a descobrir" significa "que (el qual=aquest jardí) s'ha de descobrir" .


El "ne" només seria necessari en una frase amb aquesta estructura (i amb significat totalment diferent):

Hem de descobrir-ne *un altre* (de jardins). 
Tendríamos que descubrir *otro/uno más*.




El Roserar Cervantes es, en definitiva, un passeig pels sentits de la  vista i l'olfacte, amb les roses com a protagonistes. Un altre dels  jardins i espais verds de Barcelona per a descobrir.


----------



## gica

Posaré més llenya al foc. I si diguéssim per descobrir ? A mi em surt així, sense la a. Aquest és un dels temes més difícils: quan cal dir per i quan cal dir per a. Qui en sap més? Gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Sí, seria "per descobrir". Però de "per" i "per a" en parlem en aquest fil, si de cas.


----------



## gica

Moltíssimes gràcies. M'alegro d'haver-la encertada. Però, a més de l'enllaç, m'agradaria tenir, si algú m'ho pot enviar per correu electrònic, algun "llibret", fitxer... que ho expliqués amb detall i amb *exemples*, sobretot. Qui en sap res?
Gràcies. Potser hauria d'obrir un altre fil?


----------



## replicante7

betulina said:


> Sí, seria "per descobrir". Però de "per" i "per a" en parlem en aquest fil, si de cas.



Gica, ¡sin la a deja de sonarme la necesidad del pronombre! 
Además de las explicaciones de ursu-lab y betulina, si quitamos la a, lo veo mejor. Intento explicarlo:

per a descobrir --> para descubrir(lo)--(en catalán doy por sentado que necesita el pronombre).
per descobrir --> por descubrir (no "veo" la falta de pronombre).
Gracias a todos.


----------



## gica

A veure. El pronom que tu proposaves no cal. En cap cas. Tant si escrius *per a*, com si escrius *per*. És una altra qüestió, la que discutim ara. El "ne" no cal.


----------



## gica

replicante7, perdona. He tornat a llegir el teu comentari i em sembla que tens raó. Tot el problema vindria del text que has posat. Qui l'ha escrit ha comès un error amb el *per a*. Hauria de ser *per* i llavors no t'hauries plantejat el dubte. Salut!


----------

